# The new fashion disaster - Cankles.



## AnnMarie (Jul 1, 2009)

Found this lovely article today: 

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/31664672/ns/health-fitness/ns/health-fitness/


Woe is me, never to be accepted by the normies with the tiny, well-turned ankles. 


Pfft.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 1, 2009)

AnnMarie said:


> Found this lovely article today:
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/31664672/ns/health-fitness/ns/health-fitness/
> 
> ...




LMAO


----------



## Risible (Jul 1, 2009)

As it so happens, I've been to Gold's Gym (where Ahnold used to work out). Believe me, their jaws weren't dropping over my ankles!


----------



## smithnwesson (Jul 1, 2009)

> 'cankles aesthetic affliction



Yeah! I'm afflicted wid' dat. Sooooo...... What was the point here????? 

 -Jim


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Jul 1, 2009)

Are they serious?? LMAO!


----------



## smithnwesson (Jul 1, 2009)

AnnMarie -

If someone with 119 posts may take the liberty of making a personal comment to a mod with 15K+ posts....

*Yup. You're definitely fuct, hunny. *  

- Jim


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 1, 2009)

_"The Gold’s plan to “prevent, treat and minimize the appearance of cankles” focuses on three areas: exercise, diet and style (avoiding skinny jeans, for instance, and *wearing bright sneakers at the gym* to “draw attention away from the ankle”)._

These Gold's people are geniuses!

Only not.


----------



## Hathor (Jul 1, 2009)

LOL I love my cankles! Screw Gold's Gym.


----------



## mel (Jul 1, 2009)

we should all just look the same..I mean c'mon,,wouldnt that be so much better for everyone?? BARF!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keb (Jul 1, 2009)

Actually, I have pretty well developed ankles. And very well developed calves--I do tons of 350lb reps on them every day, after all, every time I stand up! I don't think there is any danger of anyone mistaking my leg for my giant foot. 

Finding shoes to fit the foot, or boots to fit the ankle, is quite another story!


----------



## Tina (Jul 1, 2009)

AnnMarie said:


> Found this lovely article today:
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/31664672/ns/health-fitness/ns/health-fitness/
> 
> ...


We already know how assholes feel about cankles, eh? Nothing new. Same old useless, meaningless crap.


----------



## PrncssNicole (Jul 1, 2009)

Did MSNBC run out of their usual pathetically attempted informative news articles that they had to stoop so low as to talk about something so ridiculous. Seriously, is this a joke?


----------



## mel (Jul 1, 2009)

Tonight I was also alerted to "The Freck"...combination of Face and Neck....example: Al Gore

lol


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 2, 2009)

It seemed less like an article than a gym advert.


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 2, 2009)

"Millions of people across the country are currently affected by Cankles and millions more are at risk. In fact, it is estimated that if current trends continue, by the year 2012 Cankles will surpass Love Handles as the number one aesthetic affliction in the world"- _that article_ What a horrendous catastrophic condition that I have? Should I call the doctor?


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 2, 2009)

Together, we can put an end to Cankles, I think this is absolutely ridiculous. SHUT UP AND GET REAL!!!


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 2, 2009)

msbard90 said:


> Together, we can put an end to Cankles,



I agree, now that we've taken care of cancer, AIDS, ebola, dysentery, the common cold, so on and so forth. Now we certainly should take the time and resources to fight something that some people think is ugly.


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 2, 2009)

my question is, what happens when they see someone with ankles larger than their feet? Is that emergency room time? Ay Ay Ay!!! You're right, Blackjack, why not write an article focusing on an actual issue.


----------



## Littleghost (Jul 2, 2009)

AnnMarie said:


> Found this lovely article today:
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/31664672/ns/health-fitness/ns/health-fitness/
> 
> ...



A well-turned ankle needs lots of ice and rest to help promote rapid healing. 

Seriously though, I saw that and it made me pretty pissed. Is nothing sacred?


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 2, 2009)

unfreakinbelievable


----------



## GutsGirl (Jul 2, 2009)

msbard90 said:


> "Millions of people across the country are currently affected by Cankles and millions more are at risk. In fact, it is estimated that if current trends continue, by the year 2012 Cankles will surpass Love Handles as the number one aesthetic affliction in the world"- _that article_ What a horrendous catastrophic condition that I have? Should I call the doctor?



Wow, that article reads like a parody of some grim report of a deadly illness sweeping the globe. 

Seriously, though, I may not have 'cankles', but I love my love handles -- it's why they have the word 'love' in the term, after all.


----------



## Weeze (Jul 2, 2009)

For what it's worth.
This FA/queerbag thinks that cankles are hooooooot. However, I realize that's not the point.
Yeah. I think it's meant to be a joke, however... As usual, fatties as the butt of the joke is getting old. again.


----------



## Wild Zero (Jul 2, 2009)

Why would anyone wear skinny jeans to a gym?


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 2, 2009)

come take a nibble lol haha


----------



## Littleghost (Jul 2, 2009)

I think it's time to start our own benefit concert:


----------



## mergirl (Jul 2, 2009)

Its the.."Blah amount of people are 'At Risk' of getting cankles" that gets me.. lmao..its like You all better hurry and get your Cankle imunisations, you know, just incase!!!


----------



## Tau (Jul 2, 2009)

*GROAN!!!!* People seriously need to get a life - and what on earth is a muffin top??


----------



## mergirl (Jul 2, 2009)

Tau said:


> *GROAN!!!!* People seriously need to get a life - and what on earth is a muffin top??


See!! Weirdly enough i actually didn't know what a Muffin top was until a couple of years ago and when i said this people couldn't belive it! Its a belly that overspills a little over your trousers/pants and looks like the top of a muffin.  I'm sure people can provide some pics for you!!


----------



## garbled (Jul 2, 2009)

and when they are finished making you feel bad about your ankles the next thing will no doubt be your wrists or your elbows or ears the whole gym industry runs on making you feel bad about yourself.


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 2, 2009)

how the hell would you lose weight on your ankle, anyways? Anklaerobics??


----------



## Tooz (Jul 2, 2009)

If obesity breeds cankles, why are my ankles bonier than that of a 180 pound male?


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 2, 2009)

you were aparently spared from the epidemic, sweetheart!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 2, 2009)

Yet one more reason I will never step foot in a Gold's Gym.


----------



## Captain Save (Jul 2, 2009)

This puts neither MSNBC nor Gold's Gym in a positive light; they discredit themselves to place such importance on cosmetic issues that cannot be changed without plastic surgery, regardless of diet and exercise. Besides, cankles make the foot, regardless of its true size, look small and dainty, like porcelain tea cups. 

I'm sure this is bad in some way; that point of view, however, eludes me.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jul 2, 2009)

garbled said:


> and when they are finished making you feel bad about your ankles the next thing will no doubt be your wrists or your elbows or ears the whole gym industry runs on making you feel bad about yourself.




Name one industry that makes its money by making you feel GOOD about yourself and I'll buy you a drink! TWO drinks! (the very next time I'm in Dublin)


QUOTE=msbard90;1215877]how the hell would you lose weight on your ankle, anyways? Anklaerobics??[/QUOTE]

Calf bypass surgery?


----------



## Melian (Jul 2, 2009)

Two words:

Ankle corsets.


----------



## blueeyedevie (Jul 2, 2009)

As I read that Cankles article I begin to laugh. How completely ridiculous!Do they know how simply stupid they sound? I always cursed my ankles for being so small with such a big body. My grandfather would always tell me no one as tall as heavy as I was should have such small feet. I was very clumsy. So Point being. Cankles maybe Gods way of not having a bunch of Fat ladies and guys falling over constantly... Wink!


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 2, 2009)

thank god for body support!


----------



## Keb (Jul 2, 2009)

Melian said:


> Two words:
> 
> Ankle corsets.



This. Want.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 2, 2009)

hahaah.... you guys crack me up. I really couldn't believe it when I read it... but clearly cankles are a polarizing issue of our times.


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 2, 2009)

AnnMarie said:


> hahaah.... you guys crack me up. I really couldn't believe it when I read it... but clearly cankles are a polarizing issue of our times.


I'm in the "Pro" camp.

-Rusty


----------



## Tania (Jul 2, 2009)

I thought cankles were a function of one's musculoskeletal build, not contingent upon how fat or fit a person might be. I know thin people who have them, and really big people who don't. I've never had them.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jul 2, 2009)

This is just another article to target fat as if it was the root of all evil in America. I think that the medical establishment and the public health people need to get a grip.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 2, 2009)

Not even going to bother reading it. Garbage in, garbage out. As AM's co-cankle queen, though, I would like to say:

I have a :wubu: - :wubu: relationship with my cankles.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 2, 2009)

Melian said:


> Two words:
> 
> Ankle corsets.




bahahaha! 

you'll be a millionaire if you invent that


----------



## XxCCarriexX (Jul 2, 2009)

Haha, I love the cankaid thing. Classic.


----------



## HereticFA (Jul 2, 2009)

I wish they would stop co-opting our terms of endearments for fat body parts. What's next to be demonized, swellbow or thigh-sigh? Is nothing sacred?

(Besides, "thick ankles" are a far cry from Genuine Cankles. Accept no thinner substitutes.)


----------



## mel (Jul 2, 2009)

Tau said:


> *GROAN!!!!* People seriously need to get a life - and what on earth is a muffin top??




hehe..AND... Eggo makes "muffin tops" as breakfast food...blueberry in fact...


----------



## Captain Save (Jul 3, 2009)

mel said:


> hehe..AND... Eggo makes "muffin tops" as breakfast food...blueberry in fact...



Of course, the tastiest muffin tops are the ones that are still moving.


----------



## mergirl (Jul 3, 2009)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Name one industry that makes its money by making you feel GOOD about yourself and I'll buy you a drink! TWO drinks! (the very next time I'm in Dublin)
> 
> 
> QUOTE=msbard90;1215877]how the hell would you lose weight on your ankle, anyways? Anklaerobics??



Calf bypass surgery?[/QUOTE]
See, you answered your own question.. "Drinks companies".!!!! After a few drinks i think "wow, i'm pretty hot"!!  Next day..not so much though..


----------



## mergirl (Jul 3, 2009)

Captain Save said:


> Of course, the tastiest muffin tops are the ones that are still moving.


hmm.. i also love cake tin over spills.. though that doesnt sound as good! We need a name for a bigger 'muffin top'. A chefs hat? YES..This is urgent Fa buisness!!!


----------



## Captain Save (Jul 3, 2009)

mergirl said:


> hmm.. i also love cake tin over spills.. though that doesnt sound as good! We need a name for a bigger 'muffin top'. A chefs hat? YES..This is urgent Fa buisness!!!



If my creative fires were burning, it might be something like, 'navel souffle.' The problem I have right now is that anything I come up with is going to end up being sexually charged. 
:blush:

'Crock pot full of goodness' might be technically accurate, but it would end up as 'crotch pot'...I think I'll quit while I'm ahead.
:happy:


----------



## mergirl (Jul 3, 2009)

Captain Save said:


> If my creative fires were burning, it might be something like, 'navel souffle.' The problem I have right now is that anything I come up with is going to end up being sexually charged.
> :blush:
> 
> 'Crock pot full of goodness' might be technically accurate, but it would end up as 'crotch pot'...I think I'll quit while I'm ahead.
> :happy:


LMAO!! I love navel souffle! Crotch pot is the BEST!!
Whatabout....
Crotchcozy-Like a teacozy cept made out of belly and not wool! 
YUM!
:blush:


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 3, 2009)

I don't get it, because cankles isn't necessarily a fat person thing. I had a slightly chubby teacher in high school and she had cankles. And like Tooz pointed out, lots of chubby girls have bony ankles and lots of us have somewhere in between. 

The article even ended with this:

Tree trunks'
TL McClendon doesnt think there is much she can do about her cankles, which she has long been well aware of. Mine have been called tree trunks since I was a kid, and I have always been self-conscious about them, she says.

I've always been an athlete and I've never been overweight, says McClendon, 43, of Atlanta, whose ankles never changed size even during the two years she was bodybuilding. I don't see any reason I should have cankles. Great legs actually run in her family.

I'm not sure what my other options are except liposuction in that area, says McClendon. Frankly, I'd rather just wear pants. If it was good enough for Katharine Hepburn, it's good enough for me.


----------



## Agent 007 (Jul 4, 2009)

"Aesthetic affliction"? Bullshit! Cankles are one of the most beautiful parts of a woman's body.

Down with Gold's Gym! Up with cankles!

Agent 007


----------



## bigbob10000 (Jul 5, 2009)

AnnMarie said:


> hahaah.... you guys crack me up. I really couldn't believe it when I read it... but clearly cankles are a polarizing issue of our times.


 

AnnMarie, you know me I am an admirer of cankles. 


Here CANKLE, CANKLE, CANKLE, where are the cankles? It is so hared to find a good pair of cankles.:smitten:

BigBob10000


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 5, 2009)

*CANKLES* :smitten: :smitten: :smitten:

*I was hoping to see some pictures on this thread -but, absent of any.. I saw this gorgeous photo online*








*My Response to this Photo *

*Heck NO!!!!!* :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## katherine22 (Jul 5, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> bahahaha!
> 
> you'll be a millionaire if you invent that



Ankle corsets? Isn't that another name for tie up boots?


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Jul 5, 2009)

> I don't get it, because cankles isn't necessarily a fat person thing. I had a slightly chubby teacher in high school and she had cankles. And like Tooz pointed out, lots of chubby girls have bony ankles and lots of us have somewhere in between.



Agreed! I've known quite a few people who had 'cankles' who where not overweight. And like wise I've known plenty of overweight people who had small ankles. This whole cankle thing is not the most accurate IMO.


----------



## joswitch (Jul 5, 2009)

AnnMarie said:


> Found this lovely article today:
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/31664672/ns/health-fitness/ns/health-fitness/
> 
> ...



Um, 
I <3 cankles... cankles are hott! *hugs*
I also <3 big strong "amphora-shaped" calves that taper to a slimmer ankle... also hott!
I is bi-anklist! 
lolz!


----------



## joswitch (Jul 5, 2009)

AnnMarie said:


> Found this lovely article today:
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/31664672/ns/health-fitness/ns/health-fitness/
> 
> ...


SORRY DOUBLE POST!
Um, 
I <3 cankles... cankles are hott! *hugs*
I also <3 big strong "amphora-shaped" calves that taper to a slimmer ankle... also hott!
I is bi-anklist! 
lolz!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 5, 2009)

katherine22 said:


> Ankle corsets? Isn't that another name for tie up boots?



Could be.

I personally am *not* a fan of cankles. But I think there's a big difference between thick legs and calves that overlap your ankle. Everyone's different and has different likes and dislikes. Some people are into legs, some into asses, some into cankles. Some not.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 5, 2009)

Damn. Those are some fugly sandals.


----------



## MatthewB (Jul 5, 2009)

You know, as a board of FAs, BBWs, and BHM, shouldn't we be _proud_ of our cankles? I say let's start posting pictures of everybody's cankles (like the belly hang and arm threads)! :happy:

Who's with me?


----------



## t3h_n00b (Jul 6, 2009)

idk how much this helps but,

i have the opposite problemof cankles. my ankles are 9 inches around (i can almost touch my thumb and middle finger together around them). it makes me look really funny in shorts. like i'm walking on toothpicks. there's nothing i can do to make them bigger either because there's no muscle down there...just tendons and bones.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 9, 2009)

I have been thinking about this idiotic cankle article a lot. 

Not because I'm worried about cankles, but because it's just so wrong--by which I mean incorrect, as well as stupid--in its estimation. People who've said this already in the thread are right: the ankle area is by definition one of the parts of the body less in our control ("control") than others, because of all that is going on there physiologically, the transition there. The idea that it is Yet Another place/way/thing/focus by which to decide if we are okay or not, too fat or not, is so...classic. And stupid. 

I think all that article is really saying--its subtext--is that it is now okay to talk about them. The term 'cankle' has gained momentum. And...there you go, who the )(*&@$)%(*& cares.

Speaking as a person with lymphedema, I am more aware than I might be as well of the fact that ankles are not something you control, particularly. Mine constantly go up and down due to the LE: they are my barometers of that at any given time. Ankles are just fucking ankles. If they are healthy, people should be kissing them in the morning and writing love sonnets to them at night. Period, end of story.


----------



## bigbob10000 (Aug 25, 2009)

There must be more CANKLES out there.


BigBob10000


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 25, 2009)

And another article yesterday - on CNN: 

http://www.cnn.com/2009/HEALTH/08/24/chubby.ankles.cankles/index.html?eref=googletoolbar



Once just wasn't enough people, the scourge of the world - cankles!!! Feel the fear! mmwwaaahahahahaa.


----------



## fatluvnguy (Aug 25, 2009)

Cankels rock!!!!


----------

